# R34 GTR Recirculation valves



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi.

Looking for a set of R34 GTR Recirculation valves. R34 GTR because they won't be 30 years old then !

Thank you.

I will pay for shipping to Finland of course :squintdan

// Ville


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

You have a PM


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I think probably have some. If ya get stuck let me know and I***8217;ll check.


----------

